# Modified Tube Screamers



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

I want to add a Tube Screamer to my board. I think I've decided on an TS808. Unfortunately I'll have to settle for a new one, even though I know where to get a vintage one.

I'm intrigued by the Keeley modifications, though. Any thoughts, on the TS808 mod with true bypass? Is it worth the extra money?

I'm also wondering if the TS9DX FLEXI-4X2 might provide a more versatile option?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a stock TS-808 and it really cuts the low end when I turned on. You get a huge boost in mids but a lot less bass goes trough. The keeley modded one claims to fix that problem and add more gain. If I where to buy a new one I would probably buy it from him. Oh and it's also true bypass unlike the stock one.

My two cents.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

joey_capps said:


> I want to add a Tube Screamer to my board. I think I've decided on an TS808. Unfortunately I'll have to settle for a new one, even though I know where to get a vintage one.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the Keeley modifications, though. Any thoughts, on the TS808 mod with true bypass? Is it worth the extra money?
> 
> I'm also wondering if the TS9DX FLEXI-4X2 might provide a more versatile option?


I've made a bunch. S'okay. Buy the cheapest TS clone you can, tell me what you want it to sound like and I'll tell you exactly what you need to change on it to get that.

Alternatively, you can read this document: http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxfram.htm and this one: http://www.muzique.com/lab/tstone.htm and this one: http://www.muzique.com/lab/fatt.htm and this one: http://www.muzique.com/lab/tsbuff.htm and figure out what to do yourself.


----------



## as_styles (Oct 12, 2009)

*DIY Pedal*

I made the TS808 with keely mod from Guitar Gadgets. com sounds super sweet...

and the price is right.. hell if you wanted to go cheaper you could just buy the board as the site gives you the parts list...

I have made a few pedals from the site, and they are pretty easy to build if you have some skills with the iron...

AS


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

*TS-9 (Moho Mods)*

Joey:

PM sent

Swervin:smile:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I just had my Maxon OD9 modded by solid gold in Montreal and it is really nice. He did his "super blues" mod for me, cost $50. Really tightened up/improved the low end and added a lot of clarity. Worth it IMO. I didn't opt for extra dirt or clipping switches.

http://www.solidgoldfx.com/mod_ibanez.php


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I've made a bunch. S'okay. Buy the cheapest TS clone you can, tell me what you want it to sound like and I'll tell you exactly what you need to change on it to get that.
> 
> Alternatively, you can read this document: http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxfram.htm and this one: http://www.muzique.com/lab/tstone.htm and this one: http://www.muzique.com/lab/fatt.htm and this one: http://www.muzique.com/lab/tsbuff.htm and figure out what to do yourself.


I have an old TS-5. I'm not so concerned about true bypass but is there any way to mod it to get the rid of the bass cut?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Maxon OD-808's are quite good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> I have an old TS-5. I'm not so concerned about true bypass but is there any way to mod it to get the rid of the bass cut?


Yes. Keep in mind, however, that the design intent of the TS and bass cut is to achieve a relatively consistent degree of clipping across the spectrum. 

The brunt of your signal lives in the low end, so lower notes reach clipping threshold more easily. That means that a note on the A string might clip more than a note on the B string. By reducing the gain for the low end, more of the entire fingerboard ends up with the same approximate degree of clipping.

What that means is that while you can certainly give yourself more bass, you will sacrifice some of the intrinsic characteristics of the TS "signature". If you're fine with that, cool.

Referring to the article and drawings shown here: http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxfram.htm the gain and tone of the clipping stage is set partly by the 4k7 and .047uf capacitor shown here:







Those two components produce a bass rolloff starting at around 720hz. 

Actually, let me rephrase that. All the input and output capacitors in the TS provide what is essentially "flat" response, but those two aforementioned components assure that more gain will be applied to content above 720hz than below it. That's part of what makes the mids stand out so much. As Jack Orman describes here: http://www.muzique.com/lab/fatt.htm you can nudge that "differential drive" point downward by increasing the value of the .047uf cap. The relationship between capacitor value and rolloff point is essentially linear and inverse - double the capacitor value and you chop the rolloff point by half.

It is often the case that folks who are starting out in the world of mods may not be adept at removing components from densely or closely-packed circuit boards. So rather than risk damage, here is what I will suggest. Identify the solder pads on the underside of the board that correspond to where that .047uf cap is located. From this picture I found - http://www.guitarz-for-ever.com/images/IBANEZ MODIFIED BOARD.jpg - you might be able to track it down. Once you have identified the pads, you can experiment with a suitable replacement value by soldering in some additional caps in parallel. Caps in parallel will sum values, such that adding in a .1uf in parallel with the existing .047 will be equivalent to a .147uf cap. Doing that will let you experiment with a tonally appropriate replacement value without having to be too invasive. Once you nail down what you like best, THEN you can consider removing the stock cap and completely replacing it.

I know some folks swear by this cap type or that. AFAIC, meh, it's rock and roll...and its a distortion box....use what fits.

Caveats: By applying the same gain to the low end, you WILL get more distortion, and the drive settings that use to work well for you may be too much now. There are fixes for that too, but for the moment we'll just try and get you some more bottom end.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a modded TS7, best $85 I ever spent.

to mod a TS5:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/th...6-tech-pimp-your-ibanez-ts5-tubescreamer.html


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd get an SRB808+(actually I did).I'm not a big TS fan but I love this pedal.It'll do Landgraff TS,Zendrive and Marshall style distortion plus a bass boost.All stellar. $109 on ebay or TGP with 1 free upgrade.


----------

